# Horus Heresy - The Solar War: The End is in Sight



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

With the recent news from the Horus Heresy Weekender that the Horus Heresy is shifting away from the Age of Darkness and Imperium Secundus and moving onto the Solar War, or as BL termed it The Gauntlet, it means we are approaching the end of the Horus Heresy series.

For all those people who are dying to know when it ends, I can't give an answer. But after finishing War Without End and reading the author's afterword from Laurie Goulding, written in September 2015, I can say that according to him, the writer team now knows EXACTLY how many Horus Heresy novels the series will have. 

That's right, there is now a firm number.

Here is the info recap courtesy of Bell of Lost Souls;



Bell of Lost Souls said:


> Solar War is a big conflict. A fortress with two walls. One is guarded by the Emperor (Webway) and the other (Solar system) by Dorn.
> 
> Mars is traitor held but they are isolated and blockaded on the planet.
> 
> ...



LotN


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I too am Super excited from all the reveals that happened at the HH weekender, specifically the reveals of the Solar War. Really looking forward to the release of Jon French's 'Praetorian of Dorn'.

The cover for 'The Silent War' looks bloody brilliant with Severian, Sigismund and the Sigillite. Is there any news on what this is i.e. is it an Audio, Novella, Anthology or full on Novel??


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Lord of Ruin said:


> I too am Super excited from all the reveals that happened at the HH weekender, specifically the reveals of the Solar War. Really looking forward to the release of Jon French's 'Praetorian of Dorn'.
> 
> The cover for 'The Silent War' looks bloody brilliant with Severian, Sigismund and the Sigillite. Is there any news on what this is i.e. is it an Audio, Novella, Anthology or full on Novel??


Know where I can find pictures of these covers?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Know where I can find pictures of these covers?


I second this question.

Edit: Found them myself.

Angels of Caliban: 









The Silent War:









The Path of Heaven:









My first thought: After seeing Severian on the second cover, I am convinced that if there's ever a Horus Heresy film series, Ryan Hurst should play him. Second thought: Most badass cover appearance now goes to Malcador the Sigilite, FREAKING HELL look at that staff!


LotN


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures not sure how to post pics otherwise I would of.

Out of all these, I'm assuming that 'Path of Heaven' will be the next release after Pharos, as there is already a mock up cover done, judging by these latest pics?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of Ruin said:


> Out of all these, I'm assuming that 'Path of Heaven' will be the next release after Pharos, as there is already a mock up cover done, judging by these latest pics?


According to the info we have so far, incorrect. The next HH release is The Crimson King by Graham McNeill which will show what the Thousand Sons are up to and what makes them side with Horus.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> According to the info we have so far, incorrect. The next HH release is The Crimson King by Graham McNeill which will show what the Thousand Sons are up to and what makes them side with Horus.
> 
> 
> LotN



Horus Heresy releases for the next five months 

February: Dark Angle audio drama/ Pharos
March: Eye of Terror
April: The Path of Heaven 
May: The Silent War 
June: Knights of Caliban 

Plus: Grey Talon and Red Marked get CD release

Second half of year:13th wolf audio drama


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March of Time said:


> Horus Heresy releases for the next five months
> 
> February: Dark Angle audio drama/ Pharos
> March: Eye of Terror
> ...


What's your source on this info? And are you sure it's Knights of Caliban and not Angels of Caliban?


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> What's your source on this info? And are you sure it's Knights of Caliban and not Angels of Caliban?
> 
> 
> LotN


Yeah it could be angels of Caliban.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March of Time said:


> Yeah it could be angels of Caliban.


Well then that's the image above. But still, where'd you get this info? I was really looking forward to the Crimson King but if what you've posted is true then it seems we may be in for a real slew of Horus Heresy.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Well then that's the image above. But still, where'd you get this info? I was really looking forward to the Crimson King but if what you've posted is true then it seems we may be in for a real slew of Horus Heresy.
> 
> 
> LotN


I got some of the info from Laurie Goulding plus at the seminars.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Angels/knights(?) of Caliban looks cool - not to judge a book by it's cover though. Who is that going ham-egg on Curze there?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Angels/knights(?) of Caliban looks cool - not to judge a book by it's cover though. Who is that going ham-egg on Curze there?


The Lion, most likely.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> The Lion, most likely.


Yeah it's the lion, I think they said this is the first coloured art work of lion el Jonson.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March of Time said:


> I got some of the info from Laurie Goulding plus at the seminars.


Interesting.



March of Time said:


> Horus Heresy releases for the next five months
> 
> February: Dark Angle audio drama/ Pharos
> March: Eye of Terror
> ...


So it seems like this half of the year will see three audio dramas, possibly three proper novels in the series to close off the Imperium Secundus arc, and two anthologies. Pretty damn good if my guesses are right.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> So it seems like this half of the year will see three audio dramas, possibly three proper novels in the series to close off the Imperium Secundus arc, and two anthologies. Pretty damn good if my guesses are right.
> ...


Some more info on the audio's,the dark angel one is a prequel to Pharas we find out why the lion is missing from the Pharos novel.
13th wolf is about wolfen at the battle of Prospero.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March of Time said:


> Some more info on the audio's,the dark angel one is a prequel to Pharas we find out why the lion is missing from the Pharos novel.
> 
> 13th wolf is about wolfen at the battle of Prospero.


Both sound good. Bit of a bigger list here;

Dark Angels Audio-Drama: Prequel to Pharos showing why the Lion isn't present in the novel.

Pharos: Book 34, Imperium Secundus, Battle of Sotha.

Eye of Terra: Already confirmed to be an anthology. Based on the cover-art, it is likely a Great Crusade collection. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V7e5-jz1xa8/ViPLpTUdITI/AAAAAAAAAHU/MI-ahsskftY/s1600/unnamed.jpg

The Path of Heaven: Book 35, Scars sequel. White Scars return to Terra, start of the final third of the Heresy.

The Silent War: Already confirmed to be an anthology. Based on the cover art it is about Garro and Malcador, likely it will contain all the Knights-Errant stories so far in print form.

Angels of Caliban: Unknown, hopefully a novel. Based on the cover art it is about the Dark Angels fighting Curze, possibly the Night Lords too.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I really want to see a better quality picture of the Lion.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

The lion looks surprisingly plain then....


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> Both sound good. Bit of a bigger list here;
> 
> Dark Angels Audio-Drama: Prequel to Pharos showing why the Lion isn't present in the novel.
> 
> ...


I don't believe The Silent War is a compilation of Garro audios, for one if they were going to do a compilation of those they would surely call it Garro something. Also garro is not the only one fighting the silent war there are a lot of others as well so I believe this could be a compilation of new shorts.

Also Gav has mentioned a fair bit on his blog about Angels of Caliban and it covers the events back on Caliban as well as the events with the Lion in Imperium Secundus. He has also mentioned that due to Dan Abnett being very busy he has also taken on the 'Dreadwing' story line, though again I'm sure this will involve Konrad (Cover is a give away).

I believe we will see - 

*Crimson King* by Graham Mcneil - about Magnus and how he comes to the decision to ally with Horus

*Praetorian Of Dorn* by Jon French - Told from the point of view of Dorns Huscarl Arcamus, covering the fortification of the Sol system (apparently has already been written and is supposed to be a big novel)

*Master of Mankind* by ADB - The war in the Web way with the Emperor and co fighting to protect Terra from within.

These three novels will be released close to the release of Forge Worlds next Big Background book Inferno which is not coming out till the later end of the year.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I really want to see a better quality picture of the Lion.


Ask and the Dark Gods shall provide;










Very impressive. BUT! I hate those bones around Curze's stomach, they look outrighty cartoony. Literally like they were photoshopped in from a comic.


LotN


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Ahhhhhh better. Ok. A look at the lion. Finally. Not too shabby.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm very impressed with the Lion.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm very impressed with the Lion.


So am I. Though I think he should have thicker hair, sort of like the ideal image of a knight with long flowing blonde hair. Also I never pictured him as blonde, I always pictured him with black hair. 

Edit: Like this actually;

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...laine69.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20120501052044

That is exactly how I pictured the Lion's face.


LotN


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I hope in future there is a depiction of the lion wearing a helmet


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> I hope in future there is a depiction of the lion wearing a helmet


Don't know if it's official but,

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...'Jonson.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20110322232159


LotN


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

hmmm interesting. Curious about Corswain now


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Impressed with the Lion? No. 

That could be any old SM. Up to now any time we saw a new image of a primarch we immediately were able to identify him as a primarch of a given legion. This image? Could be absolutely anyone. A marking on a knee pad does not a primarch make.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm willing to hedge my bets that it is the Lion. 

As for him being blonde, he's been described as blonde in all the novels I believe.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Impressed with the Lion? No.
> 
> That could be any old SM. Up to now any time we saw a new image of a primarch we immediately were able to identify him as a primarch of a given legion. This image? Could be absolutely anyone. A marking on a knee pad does not a primarch make.


I agree. There's nothing that distinct about him. Only the context of him being the same size as his opponent even suggests he is a primarch.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The Lion looks like a fucking badass. Blonde primary master race (Lion and the Wolf). 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That could be any old SM. Up to now any time we saw a new image of a primarch we immediately were able to identify him as a primarch of a given legion. This image? Could be absolutely anyone. A marking on a knee pad does not a primarch make.


I think the books note that utilitarian wargear is something the Lion favours over the flashy, ostentatious style of wargear favoured by Fulgrim or Sanguinius. Makes sense his armour would look like a regular suit if that is the case.


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And just after the last HH book is released, the entire galaxy will crumble and explode into millions of little fart-bubbles of reality and the armies as we know them will disappear...... :grin:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

No wonder Lion beat Curze. Curze clearly swang far too early. Noob move.
Lion is actually moving towards Curze and yet Curze is already finishing is swing. Which means that Curze swang well before Lion was even close.
Oh Curze, where's your foresight when you need it?


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> No wonder Lion beat Curze. Curze clearly swang far too early. Noob move.
> Lion is actually moving towards Curze and yet Curze is already finishing is swing. Which means that Curze swang well before Lion was even close.
> Oh Curze, where's your foresight when you need it?


lol trying to piss off all the sweaty little Curze fanboi's hehehe


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> No wonder Lion beat Curze. Curze clearly swang far too early. Noob move.
> Lion is actually moving towards Curze and yet Curze is already finishing is swing. Which means that Curze swang well before Lion was even close.
> Oh Curze, where's your foresight when you need it?


To be fair, though, the Lion's blade is moving down as an executioner's blade would, but his stance is that of a more horizontal cut. He'd have no cutting power to that swing. Looks pretty evenly matched to me.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Impressed with the Lion? No.
> 
> That could be any old SM. Up to now any time we saw a new image of a primarch we immediately were able to identify him as a primarch of a given legion. This image? Could be absolutely anyone. A marking on a knee pad does not a primarch make.


Right but being taller than a fellow primarch - what about that?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Tyriks said:


> To be fair, though, the Lion's blade is moving down as an executioner's blade would, but his stance is that of a more horizontal cut. He'd have no cutting power to that swing. Looks pretty evenly matched to me.



So what we've learnt from this picture is that the Primarchs can't fight for shit. 
Hmm...an interesting turn of events. 

I've actually found a video (taken on the day that Prospero burnt) of the fight between Magnus and Russ. This is how Primarchs actually fight.

https://youtu.be/RM9tYhCjRgo


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Right but being taller than a fellow primarch - what about that?


What about it? He looks like a bog standard SM. As I said before, the first time we saw an image of Russ, Fulgrim, the Khan or Corax we didn't need to be told who it was. Simply being tall isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Ask and the Dark Gods shall provide;


Well, there are a number of issues with this illustration. At this point we can't even really see the Lion's armor, he's all shins and elbows. 

In general I'm not really a fan of this style within digital illustration and the perspective and proportions seem off. They don't seem to be anywhere, a burning forest but it's all rendered as fiery yellow noise. For example, compare their heads to the size of their bodies mostly considering height because the bulk of the armor disguises the body proportions. Curze in particular shows off the problem because he isn't receding into the distance at all. He's got a tiny head. The Lion's might be worse but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

All very exciting! I still haven't read the most recent HH novel, I need to get on that soon

The White Scars book sounds interesting. I don't even know why, maybe just because they're on their way to Terra, or maybe it's the Keeper of Secrets on the cover


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Wasnt sure of were to add this:
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/322405-horus-heresy-warhammer-fest-2016/?p=4395302

Looks like Master of Mankind is nearly done at last!


----------

